# Help with a 1967



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey guys....

A friend of mine is seeking a diagram of the steering column from a 67 GTO. He would like to assemble it and needs some guidance on the assembly. A diagram would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

has he tried to look in the service manual


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My scanner is not working, If you have a fax number I'll fax it to you Monday, PM the number to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTO said:


> My scanner is not working, If you have a fax number I'll fax it to you Monday, PM the number to me.


Randy: PM sent...

67/04 ......The diagram he has is barely legible. I am sure if he had the manual for it he'd reference it. He sold his 67 and wants to put this together before he attempts to sell it.

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Randy: PM sent...
> 
> 67/04 ......The diagram he has is barely legible. I am sure if he had the manual for it he'd reference it. He sold his 67 and wants to put this together before he attempts to sell it.
> 
> Thanks.


Is his car a non-tilt steering wheel with a console shifter?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Randy: I don't know if the steering wheel tilted, he didn't say, but I do know it was a column shift 3 speed manual. I received the fax and will pass it on.

Thanks Again!!

*****I would love to put some of these young guys who have no idea about 3 or 4 speed on the column..put behind the wheel and watch. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> but I do know it was a column shift 3 speed manual.


There is another diagram for the 3 on a tree synchromesh, if you need it let me know,


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTO said:


> There is another diagram for the 3 on a tree synchromesh, if you need it let me know,


Will do .......

Thanks again.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Randy: I don't know if the steering wheel tilted, he didn't say, but I do know it was a column shift 3 speed manual. I received the fax and will pass it on.
> 
> Thanks Again!!
> 
> *****I would love to put some of these young guys who have no idea about 3 or 4 speed on the column..put behind the wheel and watch. LOLOLOLOL.


Ah, yes -- "Three on the tree" brings back the memories of the '64 Plymouth I used when I was in college. Shifting only became fun when I got my '67 GTO with the four speed on the floor a few years later.


----------

